# Do svidania, glasses :)



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I just finished all preliminary testing. I'm good to go to get my eyes fixed once and for all, no more glasses  My surgery is scheduled for this Friday. One thing I'm amazed about, I had to get through three 1.5 hr appointments just to make sure I'm the right candidate for this surgery, they are crazy thorough, same company that does a lot of professional athletes eyes.

I'm a bit nervous but I feel the same way about dental appointments 

P.S. I have a lifetime guarantee with this company.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

How exciting! Ill be anxious to here about it once it's done and your thoughts on the process.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Is it lasic?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Is it lasic?


Yes it is


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

tks said:


> How exciting! Ill be anxious to here about it once it's done and your thoughts on the process.


I'm so ready, will post all updates in case anyone else here would like to do this some day. I talked to many people who had their eyes done with this company, some who did it 10 years ago, all good.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I hope some day I can get that done. That's the ultimate prep for me; first aid kit, check, pliers if my teeth go bad, check... lose my contacts? I'm useless to everyone.

Congratulations! That first morning you wake up, open your eyes and things come into focus, that will be amazing.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> I hope some day I can get that done. That's the ultimate prep for me; first aid kit, check, pliers if my teeth go bad, check... lose my contacts? I'm useless to everyone.
> 
> Congratulations! That first morning you wake up, open your eyes and things come into focus, that will be amazing.


Thanks! Exactly, I definitely see this as a prep. I've been wearing glasses since I was 3 years-old


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

My wife had her eyes done I guess about 4 years ago. Her eyes had always been very bad since childhood, and now they both are around 20-20. One thing though -- this surgery will NOT fix the problem of needing bifocals to read books. It only fixes your eyesight for normal seeing and distances.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> My wife had her eyes done I guess about 4 years ago. Her eyes had always been very bad since childhood, and now they both are around 20-20. One thing though -- this surgery will NOT fix the problem of needing bifocals to read books. It only fixes your eyesight for normal seeing and distances.


Thankfully, I don't need reading glasses but when I do, they have a separate procedure, it's a tiny implant for each eye, might consider it if I ever need it.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

My wife just went to a ladies class this weekend. She said that there were 2 ladies there that were having trouble seeing their sights. They both had lasic. I have been thinking about it but not sure now. The instructor said he was going to do some resurch with other instructors and get back with us. I'm not saying that it had anything to do with it but I'm waiting for now. I will try to remember to post what we hear from the instructor.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

That is me as well. I'm farsighted.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Good luck with your surgery.


Thanks!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

My ex-wife had it done. It worked well for her. Just DON'T get pepper sprayed within like 2 years after the procedure. It messed her eyes back up.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Why would I get pepper sprayed? lol Why did she get pepper sprayed? LOL


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm so jealous!! I would love to have that done, with the implants for reading. I'd feel like the Bionic Woman!!
I'm sure everything will go well for you, so I won't say "Good Luck". It sounds like you've got the very best doctors.
I too will be excited to hear how well you can see when it's done.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Why would I get pepper sprayed? lol Why did she get pepper sprayed? LOL


She was a cop...getting certified to carry it. She figured it would be okay, and it wasn't. Just throwing it out there that resisting arrest may not be a good idea after lasic.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

BagLady said:


> I'm so jealous!! I would love to have that done, with the implants for reading. I'd feel like the Bionic Woman!!
> I'm sure everything will go well for you, so I won't say "Good Luck". It sounds like you've got the very best doctors.
> I too will be excited to hear how well you can see when it's done.


Thank you!  I'll post everything I can think of afterwards.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My very best to you TG. Good luck and like Smokin says, don't get pepper sprayed!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Just so you know, it's not necessarily *permanent*, just permanent. In 25-30 years you may need a repeat treatment.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Just so you know, it's not necessarily *permanent*, just permanent. In 25-30 years you may need a repeat treatment.


I get lifetime warranty


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy said:


> My very best to you TG. Good luck and like Smokin says, don't get pepper sprayed!


haha Thank you


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I just finished all preliminary testing. I'm good to go to get my eyes fixed once and for all, no more glasses  My surgery is scheduled for this Friday. One thing I'm amazed about, I had to get through three 1.5 hr appointments just to make sure I'm the right candidate for this surgery, they are crazy thorough, same company that does a lot of professional athletes eyes.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous but I feel the same way about dental appointments
> 
> P.S. I have a lifetime guarantee with this company.


Great news. Best of fortunes. Prayers said. That Canadaian version of Obummercare must work pretty good..eh?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG, I wondered why the Avatar honey with Glasses, disappeared....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Great news. Best of fortunes. Prayers said. That Canadaian version of Obummercare must work pretty good..eh?


Thank you!
No, this surgery is not covered by OHIP.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> TG, I wondered why the Avatar honey with Glasses, disappeared....


I still have it but changed the avatar for Remembrance/Veterans Day  Now I have to make one without glasses


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

TG, I was born near sighted and wore glasses ever since I started school and the teachers noticed I could not read the blackboard.
About 10 years ago i developed cataracts, badly. They removed my eyeball lenses and put in implants and my vision then became pretty much what your's will be - excellent. 
I even told my eye surgeon i was a shooter and when he was done I had 20/20 in my off eye, and 20/15 in my shooting eye!!
Since then I suffered a detached retina, to the point of complete blindness (I didn't understand what was happening and was 1200 miles from home). In my shooting eye. Through the efforts of an excellent surgeon whose hands were guided by God my vision was restored, but I'll never see the rifle sights as more than a blur ever again. And I was a good shot. Was.
MORAL OF THE STORY - I told this to encourage people to take care of their vision. Being blind, even in just one eye, was scarey. ALWAYS wear eye protection when shooting, using power tools, and protect your vision.

As an aside, girls who wear glasses have always caught my eye. If you get my drift. And if they were nerdy, bookish, intelligent, then I was hooked! 2nd wife fits that description, and we will celebrate 25 years of marriage in about 4 weeks.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Can you please tell me more about the detached retina? What did you notice? 

A few years ago I was seeing white flashes at night while my eyes were closed! I talked to my family dr. And they sent me to a specialist. They both explained to me that it was my retina. And also explained that it would be a very expensive surgery if it detached. 

I have worn glasses since about 4th or 5th grade. Couldn't see the blackboard. There was a lot of glare for some reason.

Thanks.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

This is great news TG, so happy for you! Keep us posted and let us know when you do it!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

James m said:


> Can you please tell me more about the detached retina? What did you notice?
> 
> A few years ago I was seeing white flashes at night while my eyes were closed! I talked to my family dr. And they sent me to a specialist. They both explained to me that it was my retina. And also explained that it would be a very expensive surgery if it detached.
> 
> ...


DO NOT TAKE ANY CHANCES WITH YOUR RETINAS!!!!!!!!
The retina is a membrane that covers the inside of your eye, like wall paper, and is full of nerves that tell your brain what you are seeing. No retina = blindness. The retina is held in place by the pressure of the fluid inside your eyeball.
If caught early, small tears can be fixed right in the office using lasers.
Indicators - bright light flashes, and floaters. You know what floaters are, right? Those "things" you sometimes see floating in your field of vsion, inside your eyeball. The dark round ones are blood (BAD), the longer gray ones are protein (not so bad, unless you have a lot of them).
In 2009 my old Army outfit was having its annual reunion in Wisconsin, and my younger daughter was living in Wisconsin at the time, so I paid all the registration fees, booked the hotel, everything.
Two days before I was to leave I noticed a dark spot in the corner of my eye. The next day the spot that was blocking my vision was bigger.
But i didn't know that what was happening was as serious as a heart attack, I had paid hundreds of dollars, and I WAS going to see my daughter and buddies.
I will not fly, so I drove two days to get there. By now the dark spot covered half my field of view. By the end of the reunion i was blind in the eye, and the two day drive back was difficult, to say the least.
As soon as I got back I called the eye doctor who had done my cataracts. As soon as i told the lady who answered the phone what was up she told me to call the North Florida Retina Institute RIGHT NOW!!!!! The tone of her voice made me do so. They told me to come RIGHT NOW.
The doctor who examined me asked me how many days since it started, that if it was more than 7 they could do nothing for me. It had been 10 days but I lied.
The very next morning I underwent almost three hours of surgery, where they went into my eye with various tools and smoothed the retina back into place. Then they put a band around the outside of my eye that squeezes it to increase the pressure to help hold the retina. This band is sewn in place to my eyeball.
Sound like fun?? Here's the best part - you are awake while they do this. Oh, the doc said "we'll make you comfortable". He lied.
It took almost a year for my vision to return, and I'm very lucky to have what I do, about 20/60. No, I take that back, I'm not lucky, I have been Blessed by The Lord.
It was a long recovery, at the beginning only being able to tell dark from light, then being able to see (kind of) the 32 foot horse trailer we have from a distance of 10 feet, then being able to see the wheels on the trailer............
It was a long year and I was fearful every day that that would be the day I had hit the limit.
As scripture says, all glory goes to God. I do not know why He saved my sight, but I am grateful.

James, I hope you stuck with me this far - please get another opinion by a retina specialist.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I see the long thin floaters. I do see an eye specialist. Not just a glasses guy. They put a scope on my eye and looked at the eye. Then did some other tests. I haven't had any of the flashes for about a year and no floaters for about the same time. I do have problems focusing. I can see things far away but Its blurry and I can't make out words. And the test is to always read the line at the regular eye dr.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

James m said:


> I see the long thin floaters. I do see an eye specialist. Not just a glasses guy. They put a scope on my eye and looked at the eye. Then did some other tests. I haven't had any of the flashes for about a year and no floaters for about the same time. I do have problems focusing. I can see things far away but Its blurry and I can't make out words. And the test is to always read the line at the regular eye dr.


That's good. Stick with it. Learn all you can about the early warning signs. At the first sign that something is not right call the specialist and tell him what's going on. It may be nothing, but on the other hand you don't want to go through what I did. Trust me.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

James m said:


> I see the long thin floaters. I do see an eye specialist. Not just a glasses guy. They put a scope on my eye and looked at the eye. Then did some other tests. I haven't had any of the flashes for about a year and no floaters for about the same time. I do have problems focusing. I can see things far away but Its blurry and I can't make out words. And the test is to always read the line at the regular eye dr.


James are you a diabetic? My husband was seeing floaters and thought it was't a big deal till he went to bed one night and woke up blind the next morning. He has now had to have surgery in both eyes and can see again but his eyesight will never be what it was and he still doesn't have peripheral vision. Preventative care is just so important for everybody. Diabetic or not, prepper or not.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

It's not just an effect of diabetes. High blood pressure can cause the same thing.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> It's not just an effect of diabetes. High blood pressure can cause the same thing.


I wasn't suggesting it was.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

That's it, it's done! 
My surgery lasted 25 min, no pain of any kind and really amazing care. I feel great 5 hours later, still no pain, I have to administer 3 different kinds of eye drops every hour today and tomorrow, then reduce over the next few days.
As my husband was driving me home, I could read all the license plates and even the far away store sighns, it's a great feeling. I have 3 extra pairs of glasses, will be donating them all to a local charity.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

This is fantastic! Congratulations. So happy for you!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Praise the Lord. Wonderful news.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you guys


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

About 5 years I started seeing the little flashes of light in my left eye. From having read about it, I ran to the ophthalmologist in a hurry. Went thru all the tests and he came up with this. As you get older, the gel (vitreous fluid) inside the eye thickens up and shrinks. As it shrinks, it pulls away from the retina and you see the little flashes. Come back and see me in a month.

Needless to say I was still extremely apprehensive and got a second opinion. He said I was ugly too.

The second ophthalmologist gave the same exact diagnosis, so I kept the appointment with the first guy. Never had another episode. But I am not going to take a chance should it happen again. Eyes are too precious to mess with.

This story is just to say, don't freak out and think you're going blind.

To TorontoGal was one of the drops tetracaine, proparacaine, diclofenac, or ketorolac, used in US?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent! 

(Slippy then closes his eyes and thinks of warm days; secretly glancing over his shoulder and seeing the flash of two fingers. Slow windup and release...eyes on the white sphere and 108 red stitches; picks up the spinning of the sphere; unlike anything else....patience son...pause, pause...then explode. Head down, elbow in, weight back and wrists rotate then Uncle Charley leaves the yard. Don't throw that shit to me.) 

Ah, good eyes are a blessing from God. May you hit all the curveballs that you see TG!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

paraquack said:


> To TorontoGal was one of the drops tetracaine, proparacaine, diclofenac, or ketorolac, used in US?


No, none of those.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm glad it went so well and your feeling good! I wish my eyes were bad enough to get it done, I would love to be able to read Street signs without squinting.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

tks said:


> I'm glad it went so well and your feeling good! I wish my eyes were bad enough to get it done, I would love to be able to read Street signs without squinting.


Thanks, even squinting didn't work for me, I have been wearing glasses since I was 3 
I'm pretty amazed at how great I feel right now, my vision is clearer/sharper every passing hour, like magic


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Day 2 post surgery:

No side effects of any kind, no dryness (I do use prescription eye drops for a few days), no problems or sensitivities of any kind. My vision is so sharp and clear.

If you're thinking of going through this, consider TLC Laser Eye Centres, they are well known to work with professional athletes and have the best success rate and lowest rate of post surgery infections and side effects. They charge more than the other companies but have all the best and newest technology.

At this point, I feel like a new person, I'm so happy


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen!! LOL!!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Good for you TorontoGal! I've known many people who have had this done. It always amazes me just how different a person looks when they suddenly stop wearing glasses.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Update!

It's been 2.5 weeks since my surgery and I have noticed an unexpected awesome side-effect: total absence of headaches and migranes, even my horrific barometric pressure headaches are gone! I still can't believe it.. I used to get at least 4-5 really bad headaches per week, taking 6 extra-strength Advils per headache at least.. Now, nothing, I'm feeling really great these days.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Now that is some fantastic news. I can't imagine getting headaches so often. That's got to be such a relief for you. So happy for you!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Now that is some fantastic news. I can't imagine getting headaches so often. That's got to be such a relief for you. So happy for you!!


Thanks, I didn't clue-in at first, I was feeling so great and felt on top of the world, completely forgot about headaches lol


----------

